# OCULARIS™ BEANFLIP- 6061 ALUMINUM



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh so stoked today! I finally received my Aluminum Beanflip Ocularis.

Not happy with USPS again. This is the second order where I paid for 2nd Day Priority and it took 5 days. No fault to Simple-Shot as I got status it was dropped of at the post office Monday.

Okay, back to the Beanflip. All I can say is that this is an awesome slingshot. It's my fourth Ocularis frame and second aluminum model. It has a nice heft to it. The curvature of the handle just makes this the most comfortable Ocularis I own, just edging my Silva-Mod Ocularis . The 'bean' cutout came up just high enough for perfect alignment with my pinky (I wear a small in gloves).

It came with the new Ocularis plugs, which are a lot better than the old style. As you can see there is a hole all the way through. I drilled out holes in my Ocularis plugs to avoid fighting the 'air pocket' when seating the steel bearing. These are easier to get into place than the original plugs. I think it's safe to say that the bands need to be aligned with the flat spots on the plugs. I'll definitely replace my old plugs as soon as these become available as accessories.

I like the model so much, I'm saving for a spare.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like a winner!

What's the proposed function of the hole in the center? I had a look at an early proto of this frame but can't recall the hole....

Nice detail pics, as usual..

Enjoy!!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> Looks like a winner!
> 
> What's the proposed function of the hole in the center? I had a look at an early proto of this frame but can't recall the hole....
> 
> ...


That's a good question. I was looking at it and thinking about it myself.

It's not on the HDPE model. Maybe Simple-Shot can weigh in.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

that looks fuckin' ballin' in the aluminum.

Happy shooting


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I love , :thumbsup:


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Well Duh!

I forgot the aluminum Ocularis's come with cuts for tubes.

I guess this is why there are the indentations in the new Ocularis plugs.


----------



## cops007 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thinking of getting this one myself,nice review ????


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> Looks like a winner!
> What's the proposed function of the hole in the center? I had a look at an early proto of this frame but can't recall the hole....
> Nice detail pics, as usual..
> Enjoy!!


Maybe for a whiskybiscuits or how it's called


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Well Duh!
> 
> I forgot the aluminum Ocularis's come with cuts for tubes.
> 
> I guess this is why there are the indentations in the new Ocularis plugs.


*Yup, been waiting for those plugs.*


----------

